# router template mystery/misery



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

I am stumped I am trying to inlay a celtic knot, I have made a jig and succesfully used it to cut my veneer. But when I put the larger guide bushing in to cut the recess it was too wide, I went through the remaining bushings till it was too narrow. Am I missing something on this? I am using a 1/8 bit.. here is a picture, and even shows the box that my new router template guide bushing set came in, the veneer and the test piece....


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

I have wasted a few hours playing with the same issue before. I ended up going to Woodcraft and bought an inlay router bit set. Give it a try, it worked for me like a champ!




http://www.woodcraft.com/product/20...-solid-brass-router-inlay-router-bit-set.aspx


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

I have never used these. Are they easy to use?

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah, the Woodcraft set works real well. I've used one for several things without any problems other than shaky operation on the part of the operator.:laughing:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

With a 1/8" bit your templet guides would need to be 1/4" difference in diameter so use the 5/8" diameter templet guide to cut your trial cut in the plywood and the 3/8" diameter templet guide to cut the veneer.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

thanks guys .. I even re-centered the router base. made some more test cuts... I'm not sure of the intet or use of the different size bushings but since the 5/8" bushing has a deeper throat and my pattern is 1/4", (Steve was right it did work) I think I am going to exchange it.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Test Piece... somewhat a sucess


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

It looks real good. Any pointers you could give to someone like myself who has never done any inlay, primarily because it scares me.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

vursenbach said:


> It looks real good. Any pointers you could give to someone like myself who has never done any inlay, primarily because it scares me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


The inlay router bit mentioned earlier is a good idea.

A smaller hand held router, like the DW 611 is also easier to use.

Normally the cut depth is small, the router bit is e.g., 1/8in dia so you do not need a lot of power, and the smaller router is easier to handle.

It is important to ensure the router guide bushing is centered. The kit has a piece to center the large brass guide in the hole in the base.

The guide has a small bushing. Remove the bushing to cut the inlay. Include the bushing to cut the hole in the wood. The bushing has the 1/8in wall to allow for the 1/8in router bit.

You can also purchase templates with pre-cut shapes, such as bowties. This sample piece used my bow-tie template and the guide bushing kit.

Two different sizes of bowtie. In the second example, I REMOVED the bushing when cutting the hole. I wanted the extra 1/8in wider hole since I was experimenting with the In-Lace.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

A few pointers.. Plunge router, I got a magnifying visor for freehanding, its not too hard tight corners and narrow edges are done with xacto knife and patience. The visor is handy, after you get over or get used to seeing everything 2X... I never knew how much crap is under my fingernails. My thoughts on the router are the bigger it is the more stable and easier to control...


----------

